# Proflex 756 garage find



## JOEL (Jun 29, 2012)

Picked up this Proflex 756 today. Looks like it was never used much, only issue is the suspension elastomers are completely melted away. I found a source for them on the web. LX 8 speed components, nice Avid canti brakes. It is for sale if anyone is interested. Can deliver to Portland Ind.


----------



## BrentP (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice find.  Those Proflexes were quirky things.  I'll bet there's only a handful left that are in as nice shape as that one.

I still have one of the Girvin Flexstems on a vintage non-suspension Rocky Mountain Experience.  It does a beautiful job of smoothing out the vibrations on fire roads.  I still use this bike for training almost daily, to save wear and tear on the 'good' bikes.


----------



## JOEL (Jun 30, 2012)

The Proflex was the coolest thing on the trail when it first came out, then so many other suspension designs came along. The Girvin doesn't handle mud too well and has way too many moving parts. Still a nice piece of MTB history. 

I have a Girvin flex stem NIB, also for sale.


----------



## Playero713 (Aug 8, 2015)

*Brought my Proflex 756 World Cup Design back out...*




Brought my Proflex 756 out of storage and got it riding once again... have a few upgrades on it... Noleen front shock with spring, Noleen rear shock and spring, Shimano deore XT pedals with clip less, deore XT brakes and shifters and Shimano deore LX front and rear derailleurs, and Shimano Mega crankset... I know there's a few more things but man this bike rides amazing...


----------



## Playero713 (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## old hotrod (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow, Proflex/Girvin fans...here are a couple of pics...the first one is me with my US made team 957 Proflex with Fox Float fork and Risse bypass rear shock. Also equipped with Mavic crossmax wheelset pictured on top of Mammoth Mountain CA...





Note the 957 originally came with carbon Girvin fork...fork was moved over to bike in second pic, the Klein Attitude Race making a very light and fun to ride hardtail here pictured on the red rocks of Sedona, AZ...


----------



## JOEL (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow, the thread came back to life. 

I still have that 756 hanging in the back, as found. I also have a 656 that has been completely rebuilt with the reproduction elastomers that are no longer available. Both are FOR SALE !!!


----------

